# STIHL MOD. 019T hard starting



## G.MAN (Jul 8, 2012)

:wave:new carb. great spark, new plug, 85 lbs. of compression,flywheel key is good,carb is adjusted to spec. i tryed using an ignition tester the type that has the spark plug built in to a pump that simulates compression while spark is firing that was good.also tryed some carb spray that didnot help.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Good evening.The compression (85psi)is on the low side.100psi is usually considered the minimum for most two stroke motors.Have you pulled the muffler and checked for a stuck piston ring or heavy scoring of the piston or cylinder wall?If the piston ring is stuck,you have a good chance of freeing it up and increasing compression.Make sure the bolts that hold the cylinder to the crankcase are tight also.


----------

